# Used Wiper motors



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have found a guy locally that has a bunch of used wiper motors. He is charging me $20 each for them, which I am ok with, but does anybody have any suggestions for motors from certain make and model of vehicle? I am going to meet him in about two hours to pick one out. It's kind of late in the season, but I am going to try and work on a stirring witch.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I always have luck with wiper motors from older GMs, no particular model preference.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

20 bucks for a used wiper motor is a ripoff. you can get them new from www.monsterguts.com for 15 ea. I've never heard of junkyard selling used ones for more than 5 bucks ea.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Dr. M, I had no idea what they went for, but it seems Monster guts is out of them for this year. Any other recommendations on where I can pick one up for cheap?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't know if he still has them, but worth a PM to him to find out..
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11741


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah 20 bucks is way too high. Robs a good guy. Definately shoot him a PM.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks, just sent him a pm


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

His warehouse got flooded, that is why he is out of them.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

You could always offer your local guy less than he is asking, especially if you are willing to buy a couple. Salvage yards around here price parts expecting to dicker.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Tell him what you are planning to do with them you might find he'll pass em along for free. I got 5 wiper motors "donated" from the wreckers because the owner liked the idea that they were going to be used to entertain the children.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought one from these people. ( allelectronics.com) I was informed on here that there were people having some problems with them. I haven't gotten mine yet so I don't have anything to add. You might check out my thread about asking for wiper help.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

go to a junk yard like pick a part or something


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I can get as many as anyone needs. dflowers has already been shipped.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

That is correct, sorry I did not update this thread. It's been a bit busy at the fire department the last couple of days. I bought two of them and they are in transit. Thanks, Rob


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

go to a junk yard


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My junk yard charged $25 for a wiper motor. I can get the new for less than that. I told them so, and walked out.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

but sometimes you can get them for free


----------

